# Missing Profile - Standard Camera on Lightroom for iPAD



## hrboyce (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't know if it was the March Lightroom Update on iPAD 2 weeks ago or the iOS 14.4.2 update or maybe even the introduction of a new camera (added Nikon Z7 II to the Z6 I was using) but all of a sudden I have a number of older images shot with the Z6 that Lr Mobile is complaining it no longer has the standard camera profile.  It could also be that Adobe was messing around with profiles to try and accommodate Apple's ProRAW and impacted more than they had planned in update 6.2.1 to Lightroom.

A search here revealed that in the past an uninstall and reinstall may solve the issue since I see no harm in that other than time I am going to give it a try.  The issue is not happening on my Win10 PCs so I can only assume Adobe has profiles for both these cameras.

I am open to other suggestions if anyone has one

HR


----------



## hrboyce (Apr 9, 2021)

Ok an uninstall and re-install has cleared the MISSING PROFILE issue on the iPAD 
Does anyone know how to force a re-download of smart previews and/or originals?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah, that's the quickest solution. Store album locally in the album's ... menu is the quickest way to force everything to store locally. Whether it's smart previews or originals will depend on the Only Download Smart Previews switch in Settings > Cloud Storage & Sync.


----------

